# Constant reboots on all roms?



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

So I've got my Verizon s3 unlocked and rooted but every rom I've tried constantly reboots every 15-20 seconds forcing me to restore my stock backup. Would anyone have any idea what I should try?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

shawn1976 said:


> So I've got my Verizon s3 unlocked and rooted but every rom I've tried constantly reboots every 15-20 seconds forcing me to restore my stock backup. Would anyone have any idea what I should try?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


what is your process for flashing? make sure you are wiping cache and dalvik cache, and if you ever have issues like this also wipe data as well.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

I wipe data, cache, davlik cache, factory reset and the last 2 times went as far as wiping system

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

Actually was having the same problem but only with cm nightlies I even went back to one that had previously been working still kept reboot about every 30 minutes or so. I switched to carbon ROM (very nice, lots of customizations) and so far only one reboot and I think it may have been user induced


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yea carbon was one I was having issues with after booting into twrp and wiping everything possible 3 times finally got carbon running no issues so far

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

shawn1976 said:


> Yea carbon was one I was having issues with after booting into twrp and wiping everything possible 3 times finally got carbon running no issues so far
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


Wiping 3 times and it working makes no since, ask you would need to do is a 1 factory reset lol it woes every thing

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

maybe try using cwm instead of twrp?


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yea do sent make sense to me either. If it acts up again ill do as suggested and try cwm

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Could be the 3.4 kernel after all

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Could be the 3.4 kernel after all
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


3.4 kernel is evil. Kill it with fire.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Happening to me now too. Do you think twrp is the culprit then?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

crkdvnm said:


> Happening to me now too. Do you think twrp is the culprit then?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


 no either kernel related or Rom.

[©Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 Verizon 4G LTE Powered by ZeroLemon 7000mah Extended Battery!!©]


----------

